# Android Earbuds with Volume Control?



## waynezo (Feb 15, 2012)

Do they make Android earbuds with mic play/pause and vol control?

I have a set of vmoda with apple controls. Is there software to make them work with Android?


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not sure on software to get the apple ones to work but Klipsch sells some S4A's that are for android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

